# NCEES login



## marsuconn (Dec 22, 2010)

I just found that I cannot logged in NCEES. The page is saying that they dont have any record of my email address. I checked it with another email address that I used last year and I found myold unused record. I dont know if I should contact NCEES or this is just a temporary problem on their website.


----------



## Casey2388 (Dec 22, 2010)

marsuconn said:


> I just found that I cannot logged in NCEES. The page is saying that they dont have any record of my email address. I checked it with another email address that I used last year and I found myold unused record. I dont know if I should contact NCEES or this is just a temporary problem on their website.


i just checked the site, and it said it would be down until 9am eastern because of high traffic.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Casey2388 said:


> marsuconn said:
> 
> 
> > I just found that I cannot logged in NCEES. The page is saying that they dont have any record of my email address. I checked it with another email address that I used last year and I found myold unused record. I dont know if I should contact NCEES or this is just a temporary problem on their website.
> ...



Yup... Eastern suck for me... That's noon here


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 23, 2010)

jv21 said:


> Casey2388 said:
> 
> 
> > marsuconn said:
> ...


Yeah..I tried again. It says it would be down till 9AM.


----------



## willwn (Dec 23, 2010)

marsuconn said:


> Yeah..I tried again. It says it would be down till 9AM.



They definitely didn't make the 9am estimate. I still can't get my reults. The help chat finally responded and said "our IT dept is working on it."

Great.


----------



## Jordan S (Dec 23, 2010)

I was able to get results last night at around 11:10. I was on my iPhone, so I took a screenshot of my results, but I still want the PDF. Right now, it's giving me 'access denied' errors when I click my results notice. Still, at least I know I passed. Still want the hard copy, though.


----------



## willwn (Dec 23, 2010)

Just got through, finally.

Passed!


----------



## bEightCon (Dec 23, 2010)

How the poop did you get through?


----------



## Jordan S (Dec 23, 2010)

Just tried again and I was able to get my results again, so it appears to be working now. Finally have a printed copy in my hands!


----------



## Casey2388 (Dec 23, 2010)

It still says the website is being tweaked when I try to log on...


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 23, 2010)

Jordan S said:


> I was able to get results last night at around 11:10. I was on my iPhone, so I took a screenshot of my results, but I still want the PDF. Right now, it's giving me 'access denied' errors when I click my results notice. Still, at least I know I passed. Still want the hard copy, though.


Congrats! I haven't got any email from NCEES yet and I can't even log into the site.


----------

